# Caesars Fall Saugeye Help



## snagster (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok Im an old guy lookin for some fall saugeye tips for Caesars Creek..I don't have a boat. Any advise would be much appreciated


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fish for crappie or Go to Cowan 
I am anxiously awaiting for tips on CC also, my struggles on that body of water for fall saugeyes have been monumental, so much that I have basically given up.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Sometimes its easier to Google up some old threads here, rather than use the site's search function. 
I think Google does better when the search terms or the result address is misspelled. 

Three year old saugeye thread, but from September 2016. Couple of ideas, anyway...enough to plan a day....

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ceasers-saugeyes.304723/


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Not claiming to have killed the saugeye this year, but looking at places you can access from shore that might hold them at times, I've highlighted a few spots to try. I've caught one or two at each in the past. Swimbaits, jigs with nightcrawler, small crank baits have worked for me.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Actually... garhtr is spot on! Go to Caesar's and Fish with a jig or a minnow the same as you would for crappies… You'll catch saugeye in the mix as well... The only other somewhat consistent tip I can give you is keep it in less than 10 feet of water ....Kranks, jigs, whatever… Keep it in less than 10 feet of water


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Those deeper lakes can be ALOT tuffer to consistently pattern in the fall then the more shallow lakes.
But if it's what your choosing do to logistics or just dead set on ceaser tge face of dams can always be a good starting point. As well as any bridges/cause ways that have rocks or riprap. Check out a map and look for irregular contour lines that indicate a flat or under water island/point/saddle off these rocky banks and fish them first. The wind or current from water being drawn will funnel some of these areas and attract saugeye.
Another thing,drive around before dark or before fishing and look for shad activity. It's usually visible on the surface whether its water movement,fish boiling after them or seagulls,and go back and fish those areas. Imo the most important thing with fall to ice up saugeye is bait presence,usually being shad. If there is no bait there are no saugeyes more then likely. 
Good fall baits, as mentioned minnows either on a jig or hook/sinker.
1/16+(depending on current/depth/wind) lead heads with 2 to 5" twisters/swimbaits.
Shad style cranks
Lipless cranks/blade baits
Stick baits both suspending and floating

Good luck. Hope you find them!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Does CC have a beach? slopes adjacent to beaches fished right at dark have yielded me some fall shoreline saugeye. Using all the regular baits. The next best bet is tailwaters.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Southernsaug said:


> Does CC have a beach? slopes adjacent to beaches fished right at dark have yielded me some fall shoreline saugeye. Using all the regular baits. The next best bet is tailwaters.


It does. One of the spots I highlighted is adjacent to the beach, with a bit of rock and rip rap. Fairly shallow and can be busy on weekends with boats parking for beach access, but I’ve seen shad pool up there too.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Harvey’s burg rd is always a good area! I’ve seen many caught there!


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

I tried the area between the beach and north pool ramp last night from 10-2am with no luck. Also tried the fish platform near the bridge and the rocky point next to the marina workhouse. Used a variety of presentations but did not have any crawlers or minnows to try out. It was nice out with the moonlight and calm water, spotted bait fish shallow and lots of top water snacks out further. Just could not buy a bite.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Just keep at it they'll show up. Even as late as Early December usually produces some fish


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks. I fished the little Miami earlier in the day and spotted quite a few fish but only got one taker. Including a couple nice largemouth that would not show any interest. Was wondering if they needed more time to adjust after the cold front in general. Will bring live bait too next time.


----------

